# Nottingham Drains / Culvert



## Shadow (May 23, 2008)

I met up with DiGiTaLReePeR and The Urbanator to go and have a look at Nottingham's storm drains, I had five possible drains on the map, but we only managed to get to 3 of them.
The first was ok, but suddenly dropped down deeper then my 'wader' level, not that you could call them waders, needless to say....i got wet
After that we had a look at one of the culverts along the river Leen, which went pretty far.
The we looked at the Beck Valley storm drain, which was insanely long, but after a while there seemed to be mist hanging in the air and the stench of Methane, so we got out

Right, on with the pics
Leen Storm Drain
















Right, on to the Leen Culvert, which was right next door 





Theres always time to be arty










Keep Out??!! Now where have I heard that before
Actually the list is far to long to remember





















And what has to be my favourite photo of the day






This shows what the D80 can do on its own, this was taken on auto, with an a-f lens.






Our next stop was right across town at the Beck Valley Storm Drain































Still 2 more to do. Was a great day, cheers guys, hope we can meet up down your end sometime

Shadow


----------



## LittleMike (May 23, 2008)

Looks awesome, I've been wanting to do that beck valley culvert for some time now


----------



## Foxylady (May 25, 2008)

Interesting looking drains and culvert. Liking your photos, Shadow, especially your favourite one...and the arty one!  Love the look of the Beck Valley storm drain. Good stuff!


----------



## smileysal (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooh I really like the look of the Beck Valley storm drain, that looks excellent. Love the brickwork and the curves in there. Is a part of it tiled? It looks like it from the pics. Did you go down the one on the right, the square part? It looks like there's either arches on the right hand side or other parts to it.

Very nice work, love the pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## tims (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice work Shadow, I'm often driving around Nottingham and look at the streams all around. Any chance of locations for these please as I would like a drive over whilst the weathers good  Better than the 4ft high one we tried this week. You can get my email on my site as you don't have pm's yet  Also have you done any good with the caves over there?

Cheers Tims


----------

